# Goats head soup...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

TORRINGTON, Conn.


Police are investigating a bizarre discovery involving severed goat heads, put on display at the end of a driveway. 

Last week, police found two severed goat heads, a coconut and a pentagram drawn in chalk in a driveway of a home, police Lt. Francis Balzano said. 

"We're not saying this is illegal," Balzano said. "We would just like to know what it means." 

Police do not know if the incident was some kind of ritual, practical joke or a crime. 

Balzano said police find such combinations a couple times a year, usually in wooded areas. 

"This is an isolated incident," Balzano said. "It could be people who use these things in a ritual or copycat kids that saw this somewhere.



 :devil: :xbones: :zombie:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am guessing that the owner of the driveway didnt do it then. Without seeing how the heads and the pentagram were arranged it hard to say what the purpose was. The coconut has me stumped. Maybe they could'nt get a third goat head. They can be hard to find in the off season.


----------



## Chapter13 (Apr 8, 2005)

It was probably a swallow


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

African or european?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

How would a African Swallow get over here, their a nonmigratory animal.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sounds like a great halloween display... well I mean, if your local health department doesn't have a problem with 2 putrifying goat heads on display.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*RAXL .. you always post the most interesting, yet strange stuff .. glad I am back to read them again ​*


----------

